# The Fasion, Style and Clothing Thread



## Church2224 (Aug 6, 2013)

After my female friends have taken me out shopping multiple times, I have discovered I have a thing for fashion and attempting to look better. I think we need a thread on here for us who want to be more fashionable and want to provide tips on for clothing and dressing better.


----------



## MFB (Aug 6, 2013)

99.999% sure there already IS one floating around here and just needs a quick revival


----------



## Xaios (Aug 6, 2013)

Tip 1: Underwear should not be detectable by visual receptors.
Tip 2: Underwear should not be detectable by olfactory receptors.

You're welcome.


----------



## User Name (Aug 6, 2013)

step one: skinny jeans
step two: blck v-neck
step three: black slip-ons
4th and final step: crabcore...


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 6, 2013)

Fit.

The fit of your clothing is one of the most important factors in your look. Suits in particular. As anyone who's had this conversation in chat with me knows, I'm a fan of suiting up. Even if it's a cotton/linen or cotton/silk blend and no tie is worn. A cheaper suit with decent fabrics will look like a million bucks if tailored. 

If you can only afford one suit, I'd recommend navy. It's a good all round color, appropriate for interviews as well as going out. Made to measure is a good compromise between custom and off the rack. 

Dress shirts should also fit well. I'd recommend "tailor fit" or "slim fit". Having fabric bunching up at the waist doesn't look very good. 

Shoes. 

Shoes are one of the things I don't mind paying extra for. A good pair of dress shoes is an investment. If you're dressing up to go out, remember that women pay attention to shoes. Much like they pay attention to your nails.(much like guitarists pay attention to the rigs of bands they go to see) Anything with rubber soles is not appropriate(IMO) with a suit. Leather bottom only. 

And please, for the love of God/whatever don't wear tennis shoes with dress pants or suits. I don't know how or why this is seen as cool..but I find it remarkably tacky. Save the tennis shoes for running/working out.


----------



## Curt (Aug 6, 2013)

I like the idea of this thread. Granted more comes of it than the current posts.


----------



## Cynic (Aug 7, 2013)

step 1: hi top converse shoes
step 2: camo shorts
step 3: troll face shirt
step 4: sunglasses
step 5: fedora


ur welcome


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 7, 2013)

Edited to be taken seriously
Raised By Wolves x Ebbets Field Flannel strapback or SSUR snapback
Blank black or white shirt 
Hoodie (Ronin Division, Raised by Wolves, Blvck Scvle)
Flannel or some sort of shirt, i love a heavily layered look
Jacket if the weather permits it 
Selvedge denim or Norse Projects chinos
Vans Old Skools or Roshe Runs, trying to get out of sneakers, sorta grew out of all the Jordans and SB's


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 7, 2013)

I will start with what I usually wear from top to bottom. 

1. black or white undershirt
2. Nice overshirt. ( i tend to wear a lot of zegna stuff)
3. burberry belt
4 true religion or levis 
5. Nike Premium dunks usually, but I am kind of a sneakerhead, so whatever I think looks good with my ensemble. Usually dunks though.


----------



## jordanky (Aug 7, 2013)

I've been on a major khaki/chino kick lately. I've found myself hardly ever wearing shorts unless I'm around the house or whatever.


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 7, 2013)

*Everything you need to know about men's fashion
*
*I am not saying this is the only fashion style, just an option for those who want/need help or advice
*

1.) Shoes: a pair of desert boots (preferably Clark's Desert Boots; American Eagle has some passable knock-offs), a pair of boat shoes (simple Sperry Top-Siders are fine), a pair of casual sneakers (e.g. Chucks / Jack Purcells), 2 pairs of dress shoes (look at Allen Edmonds / Alden to begin with). Don't get Kenneth Cole / Cole Haan or similar brands, particularly their rubber-soled offerings. I'm sure you perceive these as prestige brands right now, but once they're falling apart in your hands a year from now when you have better sense, you'll feel like you wasted your money (which you will have). If you live in a cold-weather region, I would recommend getting some work boots. You should look at Red Wings Gentleman Traveler, or L.L. Bean Katahdin Engineer boots.

2.) Tops: A few pique polos. Ralph Lauren custom-fit are decent. J.Crew/some Gap are all right if you want to save money. Get a few oxford cloth button-downs (take a look at either Ralph Lauren or Brooks Brothers to start). If you want to wear t-shirts, it's best to stick with v-necks, and it's best to stick with NO GRAPHICS/PRINTS. They don't make you look cool. They don't make you stand out. They don't make you look like a badass rebel.

3.) Bottoms: Get a couple of flat or pleated-front shorts. If they have cargo pockets anywhere, you messed up. The important thing to keep in mind is that unless they are VERY slim-fitting, they should not go past the top of your knee-cap. Decent brands include Ralph Lauren and J. Crew. Gap is acceptable. Get 2 pairs of decent jeans. You'll be tempted to buy what you perceive as prestigious designer jeans (i.e. True Religion, Rock & Republic, Joe's Jeans, etc.). Don't get these. There are many good reasons why. You should focus on getting a couple pairs of slim-fitting jeans from brands such as A.P.C., Crane, or Nudie. If you want to save money, get this pair of jeans: Levi's 501XX Shrink-to-Wear. Get that exact item, verbatim, or you got the wrong pair. They're raw denim, so after you get them, you'll need to sit in the bathtub w/ them on (serious) so that the denim conforms to your figure. Finally, get a couple pairs of wool trousers. If you don't have much money, you can just grab these from a mall store such as Express/Banana Republic.

4.) Outerwear: Focus on getting a blazer at some point, for general outings. If you live in a cold-weather area, get a wool peacoat (navy is traditional, but black is just fine). You should look at these brands: Sterling, J. Crew, maybe Gap if you're strapped for cash. You should also get a decent wool/cashmere scarf, since a peacoat's front is open. For a general casual jacket, you can get a cotton peacoat, a military jacket, a field jacket - whatever. Just make sure it (1) doesn't have douchey branding (i.e. flames, dragons, Old English script) on it and (2) fits slim.

4a.) Light outerwear: Hoodies. Under no circumstances should you buy a hoodie with any sort of markings on it. In particular: paint sloshes, little eagle appliques, labels, Old English script, pseudo-track team emblems, etc. A great hoodie would be a plain navy/grey/charcoal hoodie with a zip-up front. These can be found at J. Crew, Gap, American Apparel, etc. Hell, you can probably even find one at Target. You'll need some sweaters. I would recommend a cardigan - and not just because it's trendy right now - but because it ought to be a staple in every man's wardrobe. Also, get some merino wool/lamb's wool sweaters. I hear Express makes decent ones, but you have to make sure avoid the one w/ the Coat of Arms Lion on it. If you want one that will last, look at J. Crew, Brooks Brothers, and Polo Ralph Lauren. If you're willing to splurge on a $500+ one, then start looking at Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Loro Piana, etc.

5.) Eyewear: I could talk about eyewear for days, but I'll tell you two things you should buy upfront: a pair of decent aviators (look to spend at least $100 unless you want to wear kid-grade frames; Ray-Ban makes the authentic Aviator) and a pair of decent plastic frames (e.g. Ray-Ban Wayfarers / Oliver Peoples Tycoon, etc.).

6.) Jewelry: Don't wear necklaces or bracelets, generally. Many people think that a wedding band is the only ring you should be wearing, and I agree with them. If you have excess rings, you will look out-of-place everywhere you go. You're a guy right? Well, just so you know, piercings almost effectively eliminate any effort you put into your appearance. As for watches... First of all, don't purchase ANYTHING from a department store, such as Sears. In particular don't get Fossil/Diesel/Lacoste/D&G/Tag Heuer/Invicta, for the love of god. You will not look like a self-respecting human being. Here are some beginner brands you can look into: Citizen, Seiko, Hamilton, Victorinox (don't get Wenger or any other knock-off Swiss Army brand). If mom/dad are buying you a gift you can begin looking at the $1000+ brands: Patek Phillippe, Seiko Automatics, upper-level Hamiltons, IWC, etc.

7.) Luggage: Focus on getting a traditional briefcase with no branding. If I could recommend one item, it would be the Filson Briefcase (the thin one w/ the leather strap). I think it goes on Amazon for $175. Ernest Alexander also makes decent messenger bags. If you're looking for something more trendy, I would go with Manhattan Portage or Jack Spade. TimBuk2 bags are high-quality, but the problem is that every I.T. nerd in America has one.

Here are some general tips: 1.) Fit is EVERYTHING. You could buy your entire wardrobe at Target, and it could feasibly look decent if you got everything in the right size. You should focus on your clothes being slim-fitting. Before buying things, go to a tailor and have him take your measurements.

2.) Avoid mall brands. At this point, you probably think certain mall brands are passable. You are generally wrong (at least in the sense that you, presumably, don't want to look like every other douche).

3.) If you're short on money, you can get some basics from Target's Merona line. H&M makes all right things, as does Gap.

4.) Avoid these brands all-together: Abercrombie, Hollister, Affliction or Affliction-mimicking brands, Ed Hardy, Kenneth Cole, Claiborne, Chaps, St. John's Bay, anything from Buckle, and anything from Pac-Sun. If you feel compelled to purchase from any of the above brands, I can give you a strong argument for why you will look like a confused man-child when you appear in public wearing them.

5.) Try not to buy items with branding/labels on them. It might be hard at first, since you might think expensive clothes need to have branding on them. You will look like a tool to people who are truly well-dressed.

6.) Learn how to wash your clothes properly. Don't kill your clothes in the dryer. Delicate items, for instance - if you were to get some Lacoste polos - need to be entirely air-dried. Don't put wool or wool-blend items in the washer at all, period. They should either be taken to the dry-cleaner, or hand-washed. Hand-washed is preferable, since it is more delicate on the material. This is fairly easy: get a bucket from Home Depot, fill it with water and Woolite (or another gentle cleanser), wash it, and then either air-dry it or roll it up in a towel for a day and THEN air-dry it.

7.) One bad item can ruin your entire look. For instance, if you decide it's acceptable to wear running shoes with normally decent items, you are very mistaken.

I don't even follow some pieces of my own advice all the time. For instance, I own plenty of items from run-of-the-mill stores like Gap and T.J. Maxx and so forth. The point is that - in order to be well-dressed, I think - there needs to be a goal to work toward. In many cases, when you're shopping, you'll be presented with a dilemma where you can either buy an item which will move you toward your goal, or you can compromise. I find that it's better to buy the former piece. While that choice isn't necessarily constant in my buying habits, however, I find that doing so helps me establish a more cohesive wardrobe.

Face: It is the first thing you look at every morning, the better you take care of it the better you'll feel about yourself since you'll see less "flaws" (most of which no one else will notice because). Facial hair takes a lot of manicuring unless you are aiming for a Comic Book Guy goatee or GNU beard (none of which are good looks), so stick to being clean shaven. Shave every third day (or every other day if you grow a lot of facial hair). Purchase disposable razors, for $5 you get a pack of 10. You are paying for lubricants, extra razor blades, and marketing in more exotic razors. What matters is what you shave with and how you shave. Purchase a badger hair brush ($5 at any barber supply website), shaving mug ($1 at a dollar store), and tube cream (a decent rich quality cream will set you back $10 and last you a while if you don't overuse it). Your goal is to create a rich lather that the brush can pick up and place on your face. This is what will keep the razor from eating your face. Shave after a shower, it opens your pores, and with the grain for the first pass. If you want a cleaner look then wash your face with cold water, it will constrict the pores and force the hair up a bit. Lather again and shave against the grain this time. If you have skin problems then for $16.28 you can have the same treatment as Proactiv. Proactiv works because people get in the habit of cleaning their face regularly, the same applies here. Make cleaning your face a nightly routine, after 2-3 weeks you will notice a huge difference.

Hair: The second thing you probably look at in the mirror when you wake up. Good hair is about having a good cut. It will look good with product, without product, when you wake up, and in any situation really. Find a salon near you (use Yelp, read the reviews), test out the people in the lower echelons of the hierarchy until you find someone who does a good job, and stick with them. Avoid trendy haircuts, they make you look dated quickly. You just want something tight on the sides and back (just tight enough so it blends without looking like you are wearing a hair yarmulke) with some hair to play with on the top. George Clooney has the right idea. All reputable salons offer a free trim (usually a quick texturizing, removal of neck hair, and trim of the sides to keep them from puffing) in between cuts so aim for an actual haircut every 2 months. $25+tip is a bargain for good hair. Purchase some hair product that adds texture, be a miser over how much you put in your hair. Product is to hold a look, not to fix flaws.

Eyes: Your eyebrows frame your face. If you have a unibrow please take care of it. There are plenty of options on how to take care of this but most salons can help you with this for cheap. Make sure you clarify that you want them to clean but not shape your eyebrows. If you wear glasses then make sure they fit your face properly.


----------



## jordanky (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a feeling most of the dudes on this forum will not abide by any of that haha


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 7, 2013)

jordanky said:


> I have a feeling most of the dudes on this forum will not abide by any of that haha




I also don't abide by these rules, it's just a general guide. I have long hair and a stache. I like wearing torn jeans and cargo pants but I make sure I get the right size. And I just happen to have so much Abercrombie polos.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 7, 2013)

Definitely don't agree with not wearing bracelets. It's gonna complete the look is you do. Watch on one arm, bracelets on the other. Just make sure they aren't atrocious.


----------



## vilk (Aug 7, 2013)

ages 0 ~ 20: T shirts are OK. 
ages 20 ~ : T shirts are for wearing beneath your real shirt, which as buttons and a collar. Which for the love of christ you should not wear unbuttoned. 

sweatshirt jacket + jeans = casual
suit jacket + slacks = nice
suit jacket + jeans = character from a show on the disney channel


----------



## Curt (Aug 7, 2013)

The part of that that I do not follow, is that I wear a mall brand because their slim and slim straight jeans/slim straight khaki's fit me very well and they are very affordable. I DO avoid graphic shirts like the plague, though. I also wear levi's 511's. I only own 2 pairs of selvedge jeans, and those are both American Eagle "premium" line that run me $80 a pair(cannot quite afford any top tier stuff)


I am a fan of casual looks most often so I am generally wearing my AEO Chukka Boat shoes, or Vans Authentics, jeans, and a v-neck tee, polo, or a henley tee. Though in the colder months I love the V neck sweater over a nice button-down with khaki's and oxfords or boots depending on the weather.

I used to love cardigans in the fall, but got word that that is a big no for slightly chunky guys, so with my sweaters I stay.


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 7, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> ages 0 ~ 20: T shirts are OK.
> ages 20 ~ : T shirts are for wearing beneath your real shirt, which as buttons and a collar. Which for the love of christ you should not wear unbuttoned.
> 
> sweatshirt jacket + jeans = casual
> ...




Exactly what I do, I only wear t-shirts underneath a polo shirt or shirt with buttons and short sleeved dress shirt. If ever I wore a t shirt, I wear a hoodie.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 7, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> ages 0 ~ 20: T shirts are OK.
> ages 20 ~ : T shirts are for wearing beneath your real shirt, which as buttons and a collar. Which for the love of christ you should not wear unbuttoned.
> 
> sweatshirt jacket + jeans = casual
> ...



Oops.

Aged >40 and sitting in the office wearing a 10-year old Mastodon t-shirt and jeans.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 7, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> ages 0 ~ 20: T shirts are OK.
> ages 20 ~ : T shirts are for wearing beneath your real shirt, which as buttons and a collar. Which for the love of christ you should not wear unbuttoned.



If you rock t-shirt + jeans properly it's one of the best casual looks out there for men. I dig it a lot on women too.
Of course you want to have a build that supports it.

Personally I'd ditch the shirt pocket on this one, but it's still a good example.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 7, 2013)

due to my job, most of my wardrobe is khakis and polos/button-downs ("Business Casual"), with the arbitrary khaki suede work boots due to the heavy lifting.

I have a few more formal articles, and just out of personal preference, that is all black and red (black dress pants, shined-up jump boots, black button downs, red ties, red and black vests, and a black sport coat, along with a bunch of trenchcoats and Pea Coats for cooler months).

And when I actually get the chance to be casual, its generally cargo pants or camo shorts and band T-shirts (mostly Slayer, Machine Head and Pantera, if you were wondering), as well as the usual "metalhead" accessories, such as studded belts, wallet chains and studded wristbands, and shined-up combat boots.

As to the other supposed "no-no's", I prefer facial hair, and keep a neatly trimmed goatee. I'm balding horribly, so the hair stlye is shaved all the way, also saves me money on shampoo as I only need to shampoo my beard. And as to jewelry, I have a silver razor blade necklace that I have been wearing constantly as a tribute to Dime since that terrible night in December of 2008, when I dress casual, its over the shirt, otherwise its under.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 7, 2013)

Liquid Rage said:


> *Everything you need to know about men's fashion
> *
> *I am not saying this is the only fashion style, just an option for those who want/need help or advice
> *
> ...



or just go the full monty and get a straight edge and/or safety razor and be an even bigger boss


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 7, 2013)

Liquid Rage said:


> Exactly what I do, I only wear t-shirts underneath a polo shirt or shirt with buttons and short sleeved dress shirt. If ever I wore a t shirt, I wear a hoodie.



the .... do you guys do in the summer, just sweat a lot?


----------



## Chuck (Aug 7, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> the .... do you guys do in the summer, just sweat a lot?



This 

All I can wear in the summer in Florida is cargo shorts and band tee's. too hot for all this fancy shit man


----------



## icos211 (Aug 7, 2013)

Fashion can suck it. I abide by the metalhead official approved uniform.

1. Long hair
2. Unkempt full beard(optional, I choose yes)
3. Black, extremely gruesome T-shirt to ward off those not trve
4. Baggy blue or black jeans and/or cargo pants
5. Motorcycle and/or combat boots

All the style a man ever needs


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 7, 2013)

Time to share some of the stuff I wear every day. Along with my piercings and rings.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 7, 2013)

I wear cargo shorts because I don't carry a purse. In the cooler months I just keep all of my crap in my jacket, but in the summer I either need cargo pockets or a purse - so far I've chosen the pockets. Next year I might just go for the purse though


----------



## Xaios (Aug 7, 2013)

This thread is begging for the return of Misha Manbag.


----------



## liamh (Aug 7, 2013)

This is all I have to say about fashion:


----------



## SevenStringSam (Aug 7, 2013)

man i just dress my own way, imagine if the prohibition era fashion survived till now, prohibition fashion with a modern bite to it. its actually quite fun and im some situations you can randomly scream out the car window "Come get me coppers! youll never catch bootleg barry!'' lol


----------



## redstone (Aug 7, 2013)

just saying..


----------



## User Name (Aug 7, 2013)

truth be told, my wardrobe is quite simple. i have several pairs of skinny jeans of different colors. im not talking skin tight. just skinny. and i have a few pairs of slim fit jeans. and there is a difference! haha. 

i usually keep it simple with the shirt, usually a black long sleeved shirt, or a grey v-neck. so on and so forth. occasionally ill find a sick shirt with something on it i like. just purchased this sexy ass shirt from zumiez, was way too good to pass up..







as for shoes i am absolutely obsessed with those DC slippers, i own every single color that they have. my favorite has to be the black and green however...


----------



## Curt (Aug 7, 2013)

redstone said:


> just saying..


 
I agree with the doucheneck and the "gay neck", but retard neck? That is just a normal T-shirt. And a shallow V is perfectly fine.


Xaios said:


> This thread is begging for the return of Misha Manbag.


 



Murmel said:


> If you rock t-shirt + jeans properly it's one of the best casual looks out there for men. I dig it a lot on women too.
> Of course you want to have a build that supports it.
> 
> Personally I'd ditch the shirt pocket on this one, but it's still a good example.


 I do not have that guy's build(though I am losing weight very well), but I am wearing this look right now, Sort of... AEO grey tri-blend V-neck -> dark rinse Levi's 511 -> and AEO chukka/boat shoe hybrid in that color. I need a nice watch, though.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 7, 2013)

I tend to try and dress fashionably. On a normal fall/spring day, I'm typically wearing skinny blue jeans, an On The Byas long sleeve or T-shirt, and black/white Vans. Summer is the same, but with Chino khaki shorts and no-show socks.









When I dress up, it's usually khaki skinny jeans, a slim white button up, black silk tie, and black suit vest. I had some cheap slip on black leather/rubber dress shoes from Kohl's, but I plan on investing in a nice pair of leathers here soon. I also don a pea coat in the winter, but it's unfortunately getting too small, so I'll have to invest in another this year.


----------



## Curt (Aug 7, 2013)

I need some good leather soles as well. I am a broke bastard though.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 7, 2013)

The struggle is real.


----------



## SpaceDock (Aug 7, 2013)

Button up flame shirt
Track pants
Gold necklace
Sneakers
Mutton chops and goatee

Bam!


----------



## Curt (Aug 7, 2013)

Honestly, If I just bought cheap guitars, I could afford to wear much nicer clothing. Struggle indeed.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 7, 2013)

Tees, jeans/basketball shorts, and vans all day. Nice tees or v-necks or a nice plaid jacket is probably the fanciest I'd get. haha

I would like to try some new stuff, but I don't really go far outta my way for it. And there's a line where it crosses into fruity or over-the-top territory. 

When I see overly-fashionable dudes with moccasins, a scarf, overly-expensive jeans, and those long black jackets with the chest and rib pockets, I can't help but giggle and imagine them waiting in the car while their girlfriends change a flat tire as they tweet that she's taking forever. haha

This site has some nice, affordable clothes. Finna hit them up for some new stuff to try.

Men's Jeans, Shirts, Tees, and Hoodies. $20 a Pop. | 20JEANS for Men.


----------



## redstone (Aug 7, 2013)

Curt said:


> retard neck? That is just a normal T-shirt. And a shallow V is perfectly fine.



Both are too narrow, a T shirt neck width shouldn't be inferior to the face width, it's a crime against human dignity


----------



## MikeH (Aug 7, 2013)

SpaceDock said:


> Button up flame shirt
> Track pants
> Gold necklace
> Sneakers
> ...


----------



## icos211 (Aug 7, 2013)

What's with all the skinny jeans? Tight is for your riffing, not your pants...


----------



## Curt (Aug 7, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Tees, jeans/basketball shorts, and vans all day. Nice tees or v-necks or a nice plaid jacket is probably the fanciest I'd get. haha
> 
> I would like to try some new stuff, but I don't really go far outta my way for it. And there's a line where it crosses into fruity or over-the-top territory.
> 
> ...


 
I had a pair of jeans from there. The fit was decent, but I prefer getting my clothes in-store rather than paying for shipping.

Also, don't knock the mocc's.  I have a couple pairs. 



redstone said:


> Both are too narrow, a T shirt neck width shouldn't be inferior to the face width, it's a crime against human dignity


 
I will give you that they are a bit narrow. I have 0 V's that fit like the "proper V" in your image. but none are quite as narrow as the two aforementioned shirts, nor do I wear any V that is too deep. I am not a scene kid, after all. 



icos211 said:


> What's with all the skinny jeans? Tight is for your riffing, not your pants...


 Doesn't have to be skinny jeans, just something that has a slimmer fit so they don't hang too loose. If skinny or slim tapered aren't for you, try slim straight or regular tapers. 
I like a slimmer jean, but my legs are a bit large for the skinny fit, so slim tapers work for me. My suggestion would be the Levi's 508.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 7, 2013)

icos211 said:


> What's with all the skinny jeans? Tight is for your riffing, not your pants...



Because I look cool as _f_uck in them.


----------



## User Name (Aug 7, 2013)

skinny jeans are the tits. 

but i can only stand the tapered, that slim up the lower they go down the leg. i cant stand having jeans tight around my butt. then i feel like a freaking girl. just classic skinnys such as this.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 7, 2013)

I have no ass, so it's just like negative space back there for me.


----------



## Curt (Aug 7, 2013)

User Name said:


> skinny jeans are the tits.
> 
> but i can only stand the tapered, that slim up the lower they go down the leg. i cant stand having jeans tight around my butt. then i feel like a freaking girl. just classic skinnys such as this.


 
Same fit as what I wear.  Levi's 511, AEO Slim, 20 jeans Skinny slim, and gap authentic skinny. All super affordalble(<$100), and they fit well. Now if I could get back down to size 34 pants, and medium shirts, life would be easier on finding nice fits.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 7, 2013)

Damnit that 20 a Pop site doesn't have any khaki jeans in my size.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 7, 2013)

Also, what the f*u*ck on these shoes not being in my arsenal?

Saul - J.D. Fisk - Footwear : JackThreads


----------



## Chuck (Aug 7, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## Curt (Aug 7, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> Damnit that 20 a Pop site doesn't have any khaki jeans in my size.


They seem to have very few sizes in stock, not sure why.
Levi's has loads of sizes, but are around $50-$80.



MikeH said:


> Also, what the f*u*ck on these shoes not being in my arsenal?
> 
> Saul - J.D. Fisk - Footwear : JackThreads


Great price 

A chocolate brown and black pair need to be in my posession.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 7, 2013)

One of my favorite brands Black Scale released their new video lookbook yesterday, SUPER stoked for it, looks amazing, they've grown so much as a brand it's crazy. First drop is some time next week if any of you guys are digging the stuff. Definitely picking up a hoodie and a jacket or two when the cut and sew stuff releases later in the season.
http://vimeo.com/71826463
idk how to embed vimeo


----------



## Chuck (Aug 7, 2013)

Dude in that video looks like he's wearing yoga pants and a shirt 4 sizes too big. 

No bueno.


----------



## Curt (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## rekab (Aug 7, 2013)

If you're employed and don't want to look like you're wearing your girlfriends clothes head to Nordstrom and find Thomas Dean, TailorByrd or similar shirts. Pair with nice denim or khakis and black leather shoes/boots. Feel free to mix in some bright colored soles on those shoes or, depending on the exact print, even nice tennis shoes/flat bottoms (no I don't mean skater flats). Slap on your favorite watch and roll your sleeves if desired.

Keep in mind not all prints work for you. Try them all on and find what is best suited to you. Have a tailor fit the shirt if its loose or bunchy in any area. 

If its hot, shorts and a t shirt are great but still be aware of fit. Too baggy or too tight does not look good. (I'm looking at you guy in Black Scale video above).


----------



## vilk (Aug 7, 2013)

Murmel said:


> If you rock t-shirt + jeans properly it's one of the best casual looks out there for men. I dig it a lot on women too.
> Of course you want to have a build that supports it.
> 
> Personally I'd ditch the shirt pocket on this one, but it's still a good example.



You can't tell me this guy wouldn't look cooler if he was wearing a proper shirt over that.




troyguitar said:


> the .... do you guys do in the summer, just sweat a lot?


Roll up your sleeves! You can even choose-- 3/4 roll to show off your watch, 1/2 roll, 1/4 roll to show off your tats. Also, you can adjust in different temperatures. Go outside where it's hot, roll'em up. Go inside where the A/C is blasting, roll'em down. 

And shirts with the sleeves rolled up look way cooler than short sleeve shirts. short sleeve shirts make me think of a Japanese salaryman.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 7, 2013)

You have never been to Florida, have you? 

Let me be the first to inform you that rolling sleeves up does shit.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 7, 2013)

I want these
Clarks Desert® Boot - Taupe Distressed - Free Shipping & Return Shipping - Shoebuy.com


----------



## vilk (Aug 7, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> You have never been to Florida, have you?
> 
> Let me be the first to inform you that rolling sleeves up does shit.



I've been to florida. All I can say is if it's hot enough that you're drenching your shirt, it's probably hot enough that you'd be drenching a T shirt if you were wearing that instead. They make shirts out of linen and other light materials. Today it's 37 outside where I live, and I can feel a difference when I roll my sleeves up. I suppose that's about how hot it is in FL as well?


----------



## Curt (Aug 8, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> You can't tell me this guy wouldn't look cooler if he was wearing a proper shirt over that.


 
He would, but sometimes super casual works.



Dan_Vacant said:


> I want these
> Clarks Desert® Boot - Taupe Distressed - Free Shipping & Return Shipping - Shoebuy.com


I have a pair of those.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 8, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> I've been to florida. All I can say is if it's hot enough that you're drenching your shirt, it's probably hot enough that you'd be drenching a T shirt if you were wearing that instead. They make shirts out of linen and other light materials. Today it's 37 outside where I live, and I can feel a difference when I roll my sleeves up. I suppose that's about how hot it is in FL as well?



These past few weeks its been around 90 usually. The problem is the humidity. Rolling up sleeves doesn't work because it restricts air flow. T shirts allow air to move around to keep you cooler and dryer.


----------



## Estilo (Aug 8, 2013)

Liquid Rage said:


> * As for watches... First of all, don't purchase ANYTHING from a department store, such as Sears. In particular don't get Fossil/Diesel/Lacoste/D&G/Tag Heuer/Invicta, for the love of god. You will not look like a self-respecting human being. Here are some beginner brands you can look into: Citizen, Seiko, Hamilton, Victorinox (don't get Wenger or any other knock-off Swiss Army brand). If mom/dad are buying you a gift you can begin looking at the $1000+ brands: Patek Phillippe, Seiko Automatics, upper-level Hamiltons, IWC, etc.
> 
> *


*

Please tell me where you can get an authentic Patek Phillipe for $1000+ . Jokes aside, I'm surprise you mentioned Seiko's automatics as respectable watches though. Most people still take them as boring people watches but they're good as bang for your ....ing buck imo. I once inspected up close a Marine Master 300 which will set you back somewhere in the high USD 1000's. Might seem excessive for a Seiko but I shit you not, quality-wise it blows any Tag Heuer out of the water, probably on par with the Omega Seamasters/ Speedmasters costing 3-4x its price.*


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 8, 2013)

I have zero fashion sense. None. 

And I will die single as a result.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 8, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> You can't tell me this guy wouldn't look cooler if he was wearing a proper shirt over that.



I have nothing against shirts, I wear them a lot (not now though because it's summer and hot as hell). I still stand by that the t-shirt + jeans look is one of the absolute best casuals out there for men if you can rock it.

Yes, shirts are also sweet as hell.


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 8, 2013)

Curt said:


> I had a pair of jeans from there. The fit was decent, but I prefer getting my clothes in-store rather than paying for shipping.



True, the best fitting pair of jeans I have are some CCS slims that I got for $15 two black fridays ago at the CCS store in a nearby mall. haha



Curt said:


> Also, don't knock the mocc's.  I have a couple pairs.



haha I'm sorry, but every metrosexual, pretentious, spoiled doucher in my town rocks them, so I've come to associate them with such. lol 

Not knocking you, though. I think they look pretty nice when sported with simple tops and bottoms.


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Aug 8, 2013)

I just don't get fashion. 

for me its a plain t shirt or long sleeve under shirt with a plain t shirt over it. jeans that i have had for years and worn out and so comfortable. add in a pair of chucks and im good to go.

I just like a simple look.


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 8, 2013)

guitarfreak1387 said:


> I just don't get fashion.
> 
> for me its a plain t shirt or long sleeve under shirt with a plain t shirt over it. jeans that i have had for years and worn out and so comfortable. add in a pair of chucks and im good to go.
> 
> I just like a simple look.



Just like Kurt.


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Aug 8, 2013)

minus the wool sweater and yeah.


----------



## MikeyLawless (Aug 8, 2013)

Meh I'm pretty casual. Nice fitting t (band tee when appropriate) some slim jeans/cargo shorts. Maybe a fitted cap and some vans...some shades are a must too. High end fashion really Is a scam. 100 dollar jeans that cost 5 bucks to make.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 8, 2013)

guitarfreak1387 said:


> jeans that i have had for years and worn out and so comfortable.
> 
> I just like a simple look.




Same here. When fashionable accessories or expensive clothes go overboard, I not only find it aesthetically laughable, but it sort of implicates a douchey personality or a socially inhibiting awareness of one's appearance(AKA horrendously worried what others think of how they look).

However, not everyone's like that. I've met some super chill dudes who dig fashion, trends, and dressing up, but I've met far more of the asshole type. 

It's almost as though people with simple and non attention-grabbing attire avert more of their self-awareness to having likable, unique personality traits whereas the opposite are more focused on having a likable, unique appearance. This doesn't apply to everyone who's into fashion, though. And it doesn't only apply to this European-inspired style that most of the guys here are into, but the swag-guys and Tilly's/Zumiez guys, too.

I do like some chill, classy styles and would like to venture into some looks that I'm not accustomed to, though. 

ipath has some ill shoes that I really wanna try.

I think some of you guys would like the Natty or Cat models.

https://www.ipath.com/shop/categories/footwear/


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 8, 2013)

What's important is that you're comfortable and confident with what your wearing.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 8, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> Roll up your sleeves! You can even choose-- 3/4 roll to show off your watch, 1/2 roll, 1/4 roll to show off your tats. Also, you can adjust in different temperatures. Go outside where it's hot, roll'em up. Go inside where the A/C is blasting, roll'em down.
> 
> And shirts with the sleeves rolled up look way cooler than short sleeve shirts. short sleeve shirts make me think of a Japanese salaryman.



I sweat when it's over like 19C. I wear the fancy athletic cooling polo shirts (with no undershirt) every day to work from spring through fall and regular shirts in the winter. Outside of work I wear the thinnest T-shirts I can possibly find. If it's under like 10C I'll wear my light leather jacket unbuttoned. Under 0C I might button it up 

I am jealous of women being able to wear so little, especially at work and formal events. Open-toed sandals with a light sleeveless dress would be a million times more comfortable than leather shoes + socks + pants + undershirt + shirt + tie + coat.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 8, 2013)

I would look a million times better if fast food, chinese food and pizza didn't exist...

I kinda wish we could all just walk around in loin cloths... 

I'm a simple man...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 8, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> I sweat when it's over like 19C. I wear the fancy athletic cooling polo shirts (with no undershirt) every day to work from spring through fall and regular shirts in the winter. Outside of work I wear the thinnest T-shirts I can possibly find. If it's under like 10C I'll wear my light leather jacket unbuttoned. Under 0C I might button it up
> 
> I am jealous of women being able to wear so little, especially at work and formal events. Open-toed sandals with a light sleeveless dress would be a million times more comfortable than leather shoes + socks + pants + undershirt + shirt + tie + coat.



This... Business casual as it applies to men is ....ing absurd some days... 

I feel like the biggest jackass sweating my balls off in a long sleeved button-up shirt with a tie and nice slacks when I have to catch a freakin' bus then walk 7 blocks to my building and I'm a sweaty ugly mess by the time I get where I'm going... Not sure how I'd be any less useful at work in a T-shirt...


----------



## rekab (Aug 8, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm a sweaty ugly mess by the time I get where I'm going



To avoid this bring your shirt and tie in a light garment bag. Just wear the undershirt till you get there so you aren't too hot. I see this all the time here in TX and it seems to work well for those who do it.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 8, 2013)

^
From my understanding, in the 60's when pretty much everyone wore a suit and tie, they had extra shirts in a drawer or something at work so they could change during the day.
I suppose that it's not a too uncommon pratice nowadays either, especially in humid and warm places.

Hell, if I could afford it I'd do it too. And I'm a student


----------



## Negav (Aug 8, 2013)

Murmel said:


>



That is something I wish I could pull off, but I have light dark skin and "Black Man" curly hair. Any tips for the guys like me?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 8, 2013)

Murmel said:


> ^
> From my understanding, in the 60's when pretty much everyone wore a suit and tie, they had extra shirts in a drawer or something at work so they could change during the day.
> I suppose that it's not a too uncommon pratice nowadays either, especially in humid and warm places.
> 
> Hell, if I could afford it I'd do it too. And I'm a student



That's silly to me...

Hmm... Let's stock extra clothes at work (I don't live there... Funk that) for when I inevitably sweat through them because I've dressed all wrong for the occasion simply bc it's the "standard"... 

My brain works the same whether there's a tie around my neck or not...


----------



## Murmel (Aug 8, 2013)

Unless you're just doing work on your own all the time I could see a point in bringing spare shirts. It would look (and probably smell) better with a fresh shirt when meeting a client.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 8, 2013)

Negav said:


> That is something I wish I could pull off, but I have light dark skin and "Black Man" curly hair. Any tips for the guys like me?



The thing about t-shirt + jeans is that it's pretty easy for the average joe to pull off, as long as the fit is good.
It is generally adviced to have an athletic build though, and preferably not very scrawny arms because 1: It's difficult to find shirts that fit good. And 2: T-shirts show off the arms, generally muscular arms > scrawny arms.

As far as skin colour goes, it's not really that big of a deal unless you start wearing really funky colours. Being light brown, you actually have a great advantage over most other skin colours when it comes to what colours you can wear.

Hair is another issue completely. It seems a lot of people with African-ish hair buzz it. But it's up to you, as long as it looks good.

What's more important is that everything looks good to you, because then you're gonna rock it with confidence. Don't buy stuff you're not certain about.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 8, 2013)

Jew fro =


----------



## SevenStringSam (Aug 8, 2013)

imagine shaggy from scooby do dressed like hes a bootlegger and you have me when i wanna look nice, now imagine shaggy in toms, skinnies, hemp shirt and a beanie and you have me when i want to be comfortable to the max lol


----------



## smucarolina (Aug 8, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> After my female friends have taken me out shopping multiple times, I have discovered I have a thing for fashion and attempting to look better. I think we need a thread on here for us who want to be more fashionable and want to provide tips on for clothing and dressing better.


 
*biting my tongue*


----------



## MikeH (Aug 8, 2013)

^ Good contribution. 

I've been scouring JackThreads all day. I really need a new wardrobe. 
Suit Yourself: Tailoring Made Easy - Sale of the Day at JackThreads


----------



## Curt (Aug 8, 2013)

SevenStringSam said:


> imagine shaggy from scooby do dressed like hes a bootlegger and you have me when i wanna look nice, now imagine shaggy in toms, skinnies, hemp shirt and a beanie and you have me when i want to be comfortable to the max lol


 
I love toms for comfort, but they wear out too quickly for me to keep buying them.



smucarolina said:


> *biting my tongue*


No, please do share your "insightful"(and likely unreasonably homophobic) opinion.



MikeH said:


> ^ Good contribution.
> 
> I've been scouring JackThreads all day. I really need a new wardrobe.
> Suit Yourself: Tailoring Made Easy - Sale of the Day at JackThreads


 
Damn you, Mike. 
 
I love JackThreads, but I have a set of BKP's to order before I can buy anything else.


----------



## morrowcosom (Aug 8, 2013)

You can wear about anything as long as it fits well and you do not feel like an awkward jackass wearing the design/material of it.


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 8, 2013)

smucarolina said:


> *biting my tongue*


 
I'm not even going to say anything about you not saying anything.

Looks like we both lied.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 8, 2013)

For some random ranting: I really don't know what the .... to do with my hair. I have the kind of hair that sticks out really bad when short, impossible to get it to lie down. I have no other choice but to grow it a bit longer or buzz it completely. I believe a lot of east Asian and also my Swedish brethren can relate to this.

Contemplating getting a buzz blend on the sides and keep my hair on top for the typical man look. Currently I have it a bit longer on the sides (so that it lies the fwuk down..  )
My other thought is growing it out a bit longer so that I can pull it back and it pretty much stays there without insane amounts of product. Kinda leaning towards #2 as I don't think my headshape would be very flattering with buzzed sides. With longer hair on the sides you can kinda shape it so it gives of an illusion of having a more square head.


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 8, 2013)

I can relate to hair sticking out everywhere. Mine is the jew fro variety, not the asian spiky variety(it puffs up in any measurable amount of humidity). Growing it out is an exercise in awkwardness followed by awesome, rinse and repeat.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 8, 2013)

I have to blow dry my hair every morning for it to not stick up/out ever since I got it cut short.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 8, 2013)

Not sure if this will show up for everyone, but I got to dress up casually tonight for dinner. AE Slim fit shirt, Bullhead Drake Skinniest jeans (cuffed), black Toms, bitchin' hair.


----------



## Curt (Aug 8, 2013)

Murmel said:


> For some random ranting: I really don't know what the .... to do with my hair. I have the kind of hair that sticks out really bad when short, impossible to get it to lie down. I have no other choice but to grow it a bit longer or buzz it completely. I believe a lot of east Asian and also my Swedish brethren can relate to this.
> 
> Contemplating getting a buzz blend on the sides and keep my hair on top for the typical man look. Currently I have it a bit longer on the sides (so that it lies the fwuk down..  )
> My other thought is growing it out a bit longer so that I can pull it back and it pretty much stays there without insane amounts of product. Kinda leaning towards #2 as I don't think my headshape would be very flattering with buzzed sides. With longer hair on the sides you can kinda shape it so it gives of an illusion of having a more square head.


 I have that problem too. I just have it long enough to lie down on the sides and back, leaving the top a little longer so I can style it decently. I keep it simple, I don't do anything complex, just use some cheap AXE hair paste to do what minimal styling I do go with. I would post a pic, but I cannot find my USB cable.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 8, 2013)

I wore myself a bow tie. A girl said "I want to wear it" and looked for the clip, I felt like a bad ass when she realized I tie my bow ties.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 8, 2013)

Got myself a pair of these today:


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 8, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> Got myself a pair of these today:


I'm seeing nothing


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 8, 2013)

Murmel said:


> For some random ranting: I really don't know what the .... to do with my hair. I have the kind of hair that sticks out really bad when short, impossible to get it to lie down. I have no other choice but to grow it a bit longer or buzz it completely. I believe a lot of east Asian and also my Swedish brethren can relate to this.
> 
> Contemplating getting a buzz blend on the sides and keep my hair on top for the typical man look. Currently I have it a bit longer on the sides (so that it lies the fwuk down..  )
> My other thought is growing it out a bit longer so that I can pull it back and it pretty much stays there without insane amounts of product. Kinda leaning towards #2 as I don't think my headshape would be very flattering with buzzed sides. With longer hair on the sides you can kinda shape it so it gives of an illusion of having a more square head.




I can totally relate with you, I currently have my hair chin length on all sides except that the back is just a tad longer, I just keep it this way. I can't get a short hair because I don't want to get a cut every month. And I don't have dead straight hair and it's thick. So I just get a cut every 3 months to trim some length and volume. And I rarely use shampoo, I use it if it's totally oil and out of control. It looks very similar to this...


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Chuck (Aug 9, 2013)

Dan_Vacant said:


> I'm seeing nothing



Look now. First picture was dead


----------



## Cynic (Aug 9, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


>



that's funny considering that skinny jeans come in both male and female clothing


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 9, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> Got myself a pair of these today:



Koston 2s are pretty dope. I was actually wearing some ES Koston 1s today. One of my all time favorite skate kicks.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 9, 2013)

poopyalligator said:


> Koston 2s are pretty dope. I was actually wearing some ES Koston 1s today. One of my all time favorite skate kicks.



Yeah these are sweet. Pretty comfortable too


----------



## Curt (Aug 9, 2013)

Dan_Vacant said:


> I wore myself a bow tie. A girl said "I want to wear it" and looked for the clip, I felt like a bad ass when she realized I tie my bow ties.


 I suck with tying ties of any kind, I really need to work on that.



Misery Theory said:


> Got myself a pair of these today:


 
Koston? 



Idontpersonally said:


>


 
 I love my slims.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 9, 2013)

Curt said:


> I suck with tying ties of any kind, I really need to work on that.


I had to tie it 5 times before i left and it still looked bad.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 9, 2013)

Liquid Rage said:


>



Well, the difference between mine and yours is that your hair is brown, wavy and badass = instant chickmagnet 
I'd kill for some thick, wavy brown hair. My hair is thick, spiky, straight and half-blonde.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 9, 2013)

Cynic said:


> that's funny considering that skinny jeans come in both male and female clothing




well yes I am quite aware of this phenomena.... Its just skinny jean humor dude...

It can work with just about anything if taken as a joke and not literally....


Dan_Vacant said:


> I had to tie it 5 times before i left and it still looked bad.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 9, 2013)

Murmel said:


> For some random ranting: I really don't know what the .... to do with my hair. I have the kind of hair that sticks out really bad when short, impossible to get it to lie down. I have no other choice but to grow it a bit longer or buzz it completely. I believe a lot of east Asian and also my Swedish brethren can relate to this.
> 
> Contemplating getting a buzz blend on the sides and keep my hair on top for the typical man look. Currently I have it a bit longer on the sides (so that it lies the fwuk down..  )
> My other thought is growing it out a bit longer so that I can pull it back and it pretty much stays there without insane amounts of product. Kinda leaning towards #2 as I don't think my headshape would be very flattering with buzzed sides. With longer hair on the sides you can kinda shape it so it gives of an illusion of having a more square head.



Do you shampoo during your morning showers?

My advice would be to only shampoo at night and condition in the morning. You can also shampoo and condition at night and just pass a rinse over it in the morning. Your natural body oils will keep your hair down. Shampooing cleans but also dries the shit out of your hair.

Whenever I shampoo in the morning, my hair does the same thing. If you can find that sweet spot of clean, but lightly/naturally oiled, it'll look really nice and stay down but won't be oily or smelly.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 9, 2013)

Shoes I want

Nattys. They're mad classy and look like "fine shoes" you'd steal out of some Jarl's wardrobe in Skyrim.












These are mad slick and and chill.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 9, 2013)

Those Nattys.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 9, 2013)

in blue, too


----------



## Murmel (Aug 9, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Do you shampoo during your morning showers?
> 
> My advice would be to only shampoo at night and condition in the morning. You can also shampoo and condition at night and just pass a rinse over it in the morning. Your natural body oils will keep your hair down. Shampooing cleans but also dries the shit out of your hair.
> 
> Whenever I shampoo in the morning, my hair does the same thing. If you can find that sweet spot of clean, but lightly/naturally oiled, it'll look really nice and stay down but won't be oily or smelly.


If I don't shower in the morning I will either look extremely shitty the entire day because I slept with product in my hair and it has now molded into an un-stylable abomination. That would happen if I slept without anything in my hair too, unless I'm really lucky. It doesn't get super oily though, so if you judge it just by how the strands look it's not that bad 

I try not to wash my hair and body more than once a day, because It dries up easily. Not so much now in the summer, in the winter though.....
But I might experiment with this a bit sometime soon and see how it goes.

On another note; picked up my jeans from the tailor today. Dat fit.


----------



## User Name (Aug 9, 2013)

dude, always shower in the morning. its a rule. 

if i shower at night i wake up and i still feel gross and sleepy


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 9, 2013)

Shower twice a day. Morning and night, just don't shampoo your hair in the morning or else you'll look a chia pet.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 9, 2013)

Why si TNF Purple Label only available in Japan, some of the jackets are gorgeous


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 9, 2013)

The Eldredge knot is a tricky bastard, but worth it in my opinion if you want something that stands out and is different than a typical windsor. 

Don't wear it with paisley or striped ties. Solids highlight the complexity and elegance of it.

Edit:

Speaking of neckwear that stands out, any of you ever wear a cravat? It's not something I do very often, but for shits and giggles sometimes I'll bust it out.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 9, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Shower twice a day. Morning and night, just don't shampoo your hair in the morning or else you'll look a chia pet.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 9, 2013)

I shower once. I'm too lazy to wake up earlier than 10 minutes before I have to leave for work.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 9, 2013)

MikeH said:


> I shower once. I'm too lazy to wake up earlier than 10 minutes before I have to leave for work.



I know those feels. haha 

Those days when you wake up 30 mins before you have to be at work and it takes 10 mins to drive there(with perfectly zero traffic nonetheless), yet you STILL push snooze for the extra 10 mins of sleep. 



Back on topic:

Fresh ass Osiris on sale for $49

Osiris NYC83 VLC Black/Black/Wax - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways

and these are some amazing sneaks

Osiris Bingaman VLC Black/Black/Wax - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways

When the time comes and the finances allow for it, I think I shall renovate my wardrobe. haha


----------



## MikeH (Aug 9, 2013)

I despise everything Osiris puts out.


----------



## Curt (Aug 9, 2013)

MikeH said:


> I despise everything Osiris puts out.


 I'm with you on that. Not to mention every scene kid buys them in obnoxious colors. 

I skate every now and again, and my Vans 106 vulcs not only look nice when they aren't destroyed, they have great grip and board feel. I want to go skate, but the park is flooded ATM. 
On Topic: I need to get all new jeans, I am down from size 36 to a 34, so all my slims are getting to be not so slim.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 9, 2013)

The over-the-top Osiris look retarded to me, but those Bingaman's are fresh as f*ck, imo. The NYC's are chill with the black tops and white soles, so I still dig 'em. Plus, $49. 

I will never buy shoes for over $80. Even the $60 to $75 range is pushing it for me. I'm too active and out and about, so shoes don't last long with me. That's why I love Vans. $45 bucks and the occasional sale.


----------



## Curt (Aug 9, 2013)

When I am planning on being active, my Vans and Chucks get it done.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 9, 2013)

I need to get a new pair of basketball shoes soon. Playing ball in Vans is treacherous on the feet. haha And playing handball(american) constantly rips holes on the left side of my right shoe for some reason.


----------



## Mexi (Aug 9, 2013)

just don't look like a dirtbag and wear clothes that fits properly


----------



## Eric Christian (Aug 10, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> After my female friends have taken me out shopping multiple times, I have discovered I have a thing for fashion and attempting to look better. I think we need a thread on here for us who want to be more fashionable and want to provide tips on for clothing and dressing better.



Go to this place called "The Buckle"... or go online if there isn't a store near you. Buy a couple Affliction tees and some Rock Revival jeans. Then get some nice casual boots like Docs or whatever. Then go to Macy's and get a bottle of Bvlgari Por Homme Soir. Spray your pits with it every day. Maybe a nice thick silver or gold snake chain and a big fat chrome watch if thats your thing. Oh, and a chain wallet. If its winter get a couple long sleeve Affliction knit shirts and a black motorcycle jacket. Get some sun or do some tanning sessions if you're a pale white dude. Either grow your hair out and style it with product or get a crew cut and spike it with product. Never wear a hat if you can help it and never use an umbrella. Always carry Altoids or Tic Tacs. You're welcome.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 10, 2013)

The amount of sarcasm in this thread just went through the roof.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 10, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> Go to this place called "The Buckle"... or go online if there isn't a store near you. Buy a couple Affliction tees and some Rock Revival jeans. Then get some nice casual boots like Docs or whatever. Then go to Macy's and get a bottle of Bvlgari Por Homme Soir. Spray your pits with it every day. Maybe a nice thick silver or gold snake chain and a big fat chrome watch if thats your thing. Oh, and a chain wallet. If its winter get a couple long sleeve Affliction knit shirts and a black motorcycle jacket. Get some sun or do some tanning sessions if you're a pale white dude. Either grow your hair out and style it with product or get a crew cut and spike it with product. Never wear a hat if you can help it and never use an umbrella. Always carry Altoids or Tic Tacs. You're welcome.


----------



## Eric Christian (Aug 10, 2013)

MythicSquirrel said:


>



Hey it works for Rusty Cooley and thats good enough for me...


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 12, 2013)

They look so chill and comfortable. I want these for winter. Some nice, dark, blue jeans and a plaid jacket would look sick with 'em.


----------



## User Name (Aug 12, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> Go to this place called "The Buckle"... or go online if there isn't a store near you. Buy a couple Affliction tees and some Rock Revival jeans. Then get some nice casual boots like Docs or whatever. Then go to Macy's and get a bottle of Bvlgari Por Homme Soir. Spray your pits with it every day. Maybe a nice thick silver or gold snake chain and a big fat chrome watch if thats your thing. Oh, and a chain wallet. If its winter get a couple long sleeve Affliction knit shirts and a black motorcycle jacket. Get some sun or do some tanning sessions if you're a pale white dude. Either grow your hair out and style it with product or get a crew cut and spike it with product. Never wear a hat if you can help it and never use an umbrella. Always carry Altoids or Tic Tacs. You're welcome.



~equation= 40 yr old douche-bag


----------



## User Name (Aug 12, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> They look so chill and comfortable. I want these for winter. Some nice, dark, blue jeans and a plaid jacket would look sick with 'em.



love em man. total modern lumberjack look that im diggin


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 12, 2013)

Timberland boots > all the shoes

Best shoes in my opinion. This is what everyone needs.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 12, 2013)

pfft.


----------



## Mexi (Aug 13, 2013)

I never really cared much for fashion, being too fat and stalky at the time to pull anything off that looks good haha. having lost 50 lbs or so since then and going from XL shirts to a Medium, I'm taking a more time to shop for clothes that fits me well and that looks good. It'll take a little while to build a decent wardrobe and there are *some* good tips in this thread and I'll contribute accordingly


----------



## Joose (Aug 13, 2013)

I have no fashion sense. I've been wearing jeans or black shorts, band shirts or Dickies work shirts for about a decade or so lol.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 13, 2013)

I see nothing wrong with jeans and a t shirt. I do love a good pair of running shoes.


----------



## MFB (Aug 13, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> I see nothing wrong with jeans and a t shirt. I do love a good pair of running shoes.



This.

My fall/winter attire is a black t-shirt, jeans, and my Rothco boots and it's perfectly acceptable. Some things are just so simple and classic that why bother trying to change them.


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 13, 2013)

Come on, I thought you guys were metal, you all need more Rick Owens, Damir Doma and Sruli Recht in your lives.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 13, 2013)

mnemonic said:


> Come on, I thought you guys were metal, you all need more Rick Owens, Damir Doma and Sruli Recht in your lives.


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 13, 2013)

his jacket looks more like ccp than raf or rick


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 13, 2013)

I love clothes. I've said it before in other threads, but I take fashion as a hobby just as seriously as I do guitars. I know a lot of people in the metal community think it's dumb, but for me the benefits far outweigh the criticism. People take you a lot more seriously when you look like you take pride in your appearance; it's like suddenly there's more to you than some cliche of corpse paint and violent tendencies. 

Since I'm usually broke, I've perfected the art of value shopping. Stores like Kohl's (if you guys have them in your area) sometimes have end-of-season sales with ridiculous mark-downs, like 80%, that I frequent whenever I can. You can also find cheap things at Target, and rarely even Walmart will have something decent. I'm also getting into online brands. I recently bought three pairs of jeans, a few skinny ties, and a shirt from 20jeans.com that have become favorites of mine. The quality is spotty on the shirt, but it at least looks good. 

My most important fashion tip would be play to your strengths. If you've got a physical attribute that you like, highlight it. If you have a really serious personality, you can express that in your clothing. If you're 6'2" and have long limbs like I do, you can create the illusion of less lanky arms and legs by wearing pants that fit properly and rolling long-sleeved shirts up to your mid-forearms. There's a lot you can do to hide or highlight the parts of your body you want, and by doing so you'll open more doors in life. You wouldn't walk into an audition for your favorite band with a cheap Fender practice amp and a week's worth of body odor streaming from your pits, so why dress equivalently?


----------



## wat (Aug 13, 2013)

I  at metal/counter culture/whathaveyou type people who say they won't let society tell them how to look(so edgy and original  ) so they dress and look absolutely terrible instead


----------



## Joose (Aug 13, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> I see nothing wrong with jeans and a t shirt. I do love a good pair of running shoes.



Yes. I wore skater shoes for the longest time. Then i bought some ZigTechs. Can't imagine not having such support again.

Also, I'm a Floridian of 13 years about to experience Colorado's Winter. Light hoodies aren't going to do the trick anymore, I suspect.


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 13, 2013)

Joose said:


> Yes. I wore skater shoes for the longest time. Then i bought some ZigTechs. Can't imagine not having such support again.
> 
> Also, I'm a Floridian of 13 years about to experience Colorado's Winter. Light hoodies aren't going to do the trick anymore, I suspect.



Winter is the shit because LAYYYERRRSSSS! I wish we had a Eureka smiley. 

I grew up in the Midwest, and by the time I developed any sort of fashion sense I was already in Texas, where it's only cold for four weeks. I miss wearing heavy jackets. You'll grow to love them, Joose.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 13, 2013)

Bargain shopping FTW. Pacsun's Christmas sales are nuts. I bought like several nice Volcom and Hurley shirts for $5 each a few years ago. Need to hit that up again. I had also gotten a sick, nice plaid jacket with inside-chest pockets for $20. Weed stash pockets FTW.

Also, Black Friday at CCS store locations is like F*ck-it-take-it-all Day. Scored some hemp ipath's for $30. They were so fresh until I skated some holes in them. 

Although I'm not fat, I don't fit into my old skinnies from high school anymore and I miss them.  Tryin' to cut down to 150-160 lbs again. haha They're so comfortable. Slim, close fit but stretchy with breathing room for your junk.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 13, 2013)

@ MS Damn i just now that gif. I used to work at buckle...and abercrombie....at the same mall

It was like a war, buckle would be like ' they send secret shoppers up here to steal our washes! "

Those were the good ol days.., but yea abercrombie made you wear *all *their gear...I had to watch dudes walk around in pink flip flops and couldnt say a damn thing. Needless to say I didnt last there long lol but buckle wasnt so bad. I always knew how to match but i learned a lot from that place. I was a beast, i wore two belts. Sometimes I criss crossed them bitches. lol *facepalm*


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 14, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> @ MS Damn i just now that gif. I used to work at buckle...and abercrombie....at the same mall
> 
> It was like a war, buckle would be like ' they send secret shoppers up here to steal our washes! "
> 
> Those were the good ol days.., but yea abercrombie made you wear *all *their gear...I had to watch dudes walk around in pink flip flops and couldnt say a damn thing. Needless to say I didnt last there long lol but buckle wasnt so bad. I always knew how to match but i learned a lot from that place. I was a beast, i wore two belts. Sometimes I criss crossed them bitches. lol *facepalm*


I applied at a Buckles, but I got a job at a shoe store.


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)

and just a few random blogs to check out: 

BIRTH OF A SUPERVILLAIN
I Put Style First
Vavlt (for full "outfits")
VIZATRIX
GtheGent
solomansmart
I Died[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)

Viberg's


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)

Kanken backpack


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 14, 2013)

Liquid Rage said:


>



ILU Zespy's?


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)

MythicSquirrel said:


> ILU Zespy's?



Yup! I visit that site.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 14, 2013)

Notice how almost every single one of those photos will leave you a sweaty mess if it's over like 70F outside (i.e. half of the year) 

I almost bought a purse last weekend, tired of trying to jam piles of crap into 2 little pants pockets.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 14, 2013)

Liquid Rage said:


> Yup! I visit that site.



Nice! My pair lasted me quite a while, don't really wear em anymore because their super worn out.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 14, 2013)

I want that hat





I want that shirt


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 14, 2013)

^ hipster?


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 15, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> Notice how almost every single one of those photos will leave you a sweaty mess if it's over like 70F outside (i.e. half of the year)
> 
> I almost bought a purse last weekend, tired of trying to jam piles of crap into 2 little pants pockets.


get a military messenger bag.


----------



## Maku (Aug 15, 2013)

when people see me they'd rather think i'm more of a hip-hop kinda guy. little do they know that my favorite band is dillinger. basically i'm keeping it classy dressing like a skaterat, because i've been skateboarding for 6 years and wearing loose clothes is comfy as fuuuuuuuuuuuuuckkkk


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 15, 2013)

Maku said:


> when people see me they'd rather think i'm more of a hip-hop kinda guy. little do they know that my favorite band is dillinger. basically i'm keeping it classy dressing like a skaterat, because i've been skateboarding for 6 years and wearing loose clothes is comfy as fuuuuuuuuuuuuuckkkk


My brother wears baggy clothing and all that but he showed me Dying Fetus, and Nile, but he still likes rap, he just dosn't look like the guy that would like technical death metal and grindcore.


----------



## Maku (Aug 15, 2013)

Dan_Vacant said:


> My brother wears baggy clothing and all that but he showed me Dying Fetus, and Nile, but he still likes rap, he just dosn't look like the guy that would like technical death metal and grindcore.


yeah, i don't mind rap and all, but i dont buy/download it.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 15, 2013)

Dan_Vacant said:


> get a military messenger bag.



I'm more interested in something compact with multiple small compartments so I can actually find things, almost to the point of being more like a huge wallet. I don't carry a lot, just enough that cramming into pockets is annoying - especially with a friggin huge Galaxy S4.

I saw something decent at TJMax last weekend maybe 8x6" with like 5-6 different sections plus a bunch of little business and credit card slot things. Plain black leather, not super shiny, no big buckles or designer badges anywhere - but still $50 so I skipped it


----------



## MikeH (Aug 15, 2013)

Liquid Rage said:


>



This man embodies everything I want to be.


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 15, 2013)

Be better than The Gap. Be better than The Gap!


----------



## MikeH (Aug 15, 2013)

"Oh, these are the _405's_."
*throws shoes over balcony*
"Are you in a fraternity?"
"What?"
"Are you Steve Jobs? The multi-billionaire who created Apple computers?"
"No."
"Then you have no reason to wear New Balance sneakers ever."


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 15, 2013)

You Miyagi'd me.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 15, 2013)

You honestly have no idea how frequently I watch that movie. Or any Ryan Gosling movie, for that matter.


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 15, 2013)

MikeH said:


> "Oh, these are the _405's_."
> *throws shoes over balcony*
> "Are you in a fraternity?"
> "What?"
> ...


 
He's got a point. 
That character certainly had a nice wardrobe.

As does this one..


----------



## MikeH (Aug 15, 2013)

EDIT: And this made me notice they're 407s.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 16, 2013)

Am I a bad person for selling people new balance shoes?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 16, 2013)

I just noticed that this thread's title is "fasion"


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 16, 2013)

This guys got it.








sweet


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 18, 2013)

Cool guide by a guy on another forum I go on (not mfa) mfa is usually pretty shit but this guide is pretty rad, 
[GUIDE] Gilbert's Ideal Streetwear Guide 1.0 : malefashionadvice


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 18, 2013)

Another personal thing I'd add is that I try to stay away from things that would embarrass me in twenty years. I'm a huge fan of 80's new wave, and some of the people who were fashionistas of the time look like straight up clowns. So for me, finding a balance between looking great and looking timeless is paramount.


----------



## Curt (Aug 18, 2013)

MikeH said:


>


 His hair in that last pic was the inspiration for my current haircut. 


Dan_Vacant said:


> Am I a bad person for selling people new balance shoes?


 Why yes, yes you are.


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 20, 2013)

Dan_Vacant said:


> Am I a bad person for selling people new balance shoes?



No, I personally feel that 574s and 999s are sick when you have the right colorway.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 20, 2013)

Skip the 999s and just go Nike Air Max 90. They're the same price.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 20, 2013)

Damn, Liquid. There's an LGBT thread you might enjoy.







kidding. haha But, you'd get robbed dressing like the people from your posts in my neighborhood.


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 21, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Skip the 999s and just go Nike Air Max 90. They're the same price.



I have like 50+ pairs of nikes, and a little diversity is always nice. The elites in the knicks colorway look pretty dope.


----------



## redstone (Aug 21, 2013)

The french touch (~100  )


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 21, 2013)

redstone said:


> The french touch (~100  )



I have been wanting to try a pair of these, but they are pretty hard to find here in the US. Not sure if I want them that bad to have them shipped from Europe either.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 21, 2013)

I got me a vest and a few new shirts and jeans from Express, I look like sexy shit 

Not the best pic but I do not have anything else right now lol


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 22, 2013)

Good trip to the States, almost ready for fall. I'm a small dude and I'm swimmin in the Black Scale tees, not a slim fit like their sweaters are


----------



## MikeH (Aug 22, 2013)

Planning on getting some new threads next month. Have about $150-200 to spend, but I want to keep it casual. I'll be ordering some chinos and jeans from 20Jeans, then probably getting a new watch and some shirts from Jack Threads. Also want some shoes, but I'm stuck between leather boots and Vans. I really want leather boots, but I also need some sneakers for everyday wear.

Oh, and I got some Ray Bans. So I'm trendy now. Like these.


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 22, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Planning on getting some new threads next month. Have about $150-200 to spend, but I want to keep it casual. I'll be ordering some chinos and jeans from 20Jeans, then probably getting a new watch and some shirts from Jack Threads. Also want some shoes, but I'm stuck between leather boots and Vans. I really want leather boots, but I also need some sneakers for everyday wear.
> 
> Oh, and I got some Ray Bans. So I'm trendy now. Like these.



I would go with some leather boots myself. Those ray bans are pretty slick. I dig those a lot. I have Ermenegildo Zegna glasses, and people in NM have no idea what that is lol.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 23, 2013)

I got my hair cut recently, from shag stunt double to Henry Rollins a few weeks after a hair cut, not my thick rimmed glasses look weird. My first pair I went for a casual pair cause I saw this coming.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeans and a t shirt dedication post


----------



## wat (Aug 23, 2013)

I feel like fashion is in such a great place right now as far as casual dress. I'm not talking about ultra-hipster or swag which are just fads but today's _casual_. This generation knows whats up, lol. I was watching Jim Carey's _Liar Liar_ the other day and kept chuckling at the fashion of the 90's, especially the huge baggy suits


----------



## Forrest_H (Aug 23, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Planning on getting some new threads next month. Have about $150-200 to spend, but I want to keep it casual. I'll be ordering some chinos and jeans from 20Jeans, then probably getting a new watch and some shirts from Jack Threads. Also want some shoes, but I'm stuck between leather boots and Vans. I really want leather boots, but I also need some sneakers for everyday wear.
> 
> Oh, and I got some Ray Bans. So I'm trendy now. Like these.]




Boots aren't really difficult to deal with daily, they're pretty much all I wear now. And those are some sick glasses dude.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 23, 2013)

wat said:


> I feel like fashion is in such a great place right now as far as casual dress. I'm not talking about ultra-hipster or swag which are just fads but today's _casual_. This generation knows whats up, lol. I was watching Jim Carey's _Liar Liar_ the other day and kept chuckling at the fashion of the 90's, especially the huge baggy suits


 A lot of people that don't normal wear suits wear them real baggy. My rental tux for prom made me feel like mc hammer, that was only two years ago.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 24, 2013)

http://www.skechers.com/style/63850/ribley-monaco/choc#Color=CHOC
There are a pair of these at work, They look snazzy, but I may get some dessert boots or some ripoff instead.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 24, 2013)

Are the black and white Adidas good casual shoes or does it make it look like I'm a fan of old hip-hop or even nu metal, which I am but still....


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 24, 2013)

For shirts I like wearing something like these





For jeans I like slim darker blue color or black jeans 





My favorite shoes look like these 










I'm a real simple guy when it comes to fashion, I prefer buying a lot of shirts and keep jeans and shoes to a minimum. Also sometimes I'll just wear a t shirt and I'll wear a hoodie. Also make sure to wear a nice watch, you only need two watches, 1 for formal and one for casual. You can even have only one, just make sure you have an extra strap.


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 24, 2013)

Dan_Vacant said:


> Are the black and white Adidas good casual shoes or does it make it look like I'm a fan of old hip-hop or even nu metal, which I am but still....



Try checking out Gola or Onitsuka Tiger, way better look than Adidas. I'd only buy Adidas if I'm going for the classics.


----------



## Curt (Aug 24, 2013)

Dan_Vacant said:


> Are the black and white Adidas good casual shoes or does it make it look like I'm a fan of old hip-hop or even nu metal, which I am but still....


 Addias Superstars? Depends on what fit of jeans you wear. Most shoes with much bulk look out of place with slims/skinnies, but fine with slim straight through to relaxed taper. The Addidas Seeley or Gazelle II are lower profile alternatives.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 24, 2013)

Liquid Carnage said:


> For shirts I like wearing something like these



I'm pretty sure I have the exact shirt, or a shirt very similar.


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 24, 2013)

MikeH said:


> I'm pretty sure I have the exact shirt, or a shirt very similar.



From that picture, it looks a little bit big for you, i like them fit.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 24, 2013)

In this picture, I'm also like 18 and the shirt was free.  Though, I do agree with you. All of my shirts fit snug.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 24, 2013)

What about bigger guys. i wear a 36 or 34. Should i stop wearing skinny jeans?


----------



## Murmel (Aug 24, 2013)

Dan_Vacant said:


> http://www.skechers.com/style/63850/ribley-monaco/choc#Color=CHOC
> There are a pair of these at work, They look snazzy, but I may get some dessert boots or some ripoff instead.


Those look pretty dope. Not to keen on the sole though, it looks a bit bulky and sticks out too much. But other than that very nice.

I'm gonna do my best to not buy a single garment that I don't NEED until christmas, money is getting tighter. I give myself 2 weeks


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 24, 2013)

What'sup with puma are they still good? I stopped wearing them after i heard some sweat shop stuff. I want to wear them again but not if they come from a sweatshop.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 24, 2013)

I kinda want to get a snapback cap or something as a last purchase. I plan on not cutting my hair for a while, and it would be nice to have something to cover up the shitty hairdays that will ensue.
I can't figure out if I look retarded in hats or not. My hair is pretty big, and with a hat you suddenly see that my head isn't as big as you may think  Of course, this makes the brain confused and unable to tell if good looking or not.

Finding a decent hat is the next step. I do have a few I like quite a bit though. Settling for a colour is the most difficult...


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 24, 2013)

Murmel said:


> I kinda want to get a snapback cap or something as a last purchase. I plan on not cutting my hair for a while, and it would be nice to have something to cover up the shitty hairdays that will ensue.
> I can't figure out if I look retarded in hats or not. My hair is pretty big, and with a hat you suddenly see that my head isn't as big as you may think  Of course, this makes the brain confused and unable to tell if good looking or not.
> 
> Finding a decent hat is the next step. I do have a few I like quite a bit though. Settling for a colour is the most difficult...



Ebbets Field Flannel. Get one, the quality is amazing. Miles better than any hat you could go out to the mall and buy


----------



## redstone (Aug 24, 2013)

poopyalligator said:


> I have been wanting to try a pair of these, but they are pretty hard to find here in the US. Not sure if I want them that bad to have them shipped from Europe either.



If you're looking for that specific model (maubert leather/tweed), some stores recommend to take a size below the habitual size (though some don't)


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 27, 2013)

I bought some khakis at American Eagle today they don't seem to carry stuff for the big guys. I wear 38 I got the only khakis in 38.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 27, 2013)

Finally took a picture in my new Ray-Bans. Having vision is awesome. Being stylish is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 28, 2013)

I just picked these up today. Can't wait for them to come in. The first new balance skate shoe.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 28, 2013)

poopyalligator said:


> I just picked these up today. Can't wait for them to come in. The first new balance skate shoe.


Hope where I work gets those in, so I can check them out.


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 28, 2013)

poopyalligator said:


> I just picked these up today. Can't wait for them to come in. The first new balance skate shoe.




Those look cool, but I think it looks much better with a black sole.


----------



## redstone (Aug 30, 2013)

redstone said:


> If you're looking for that specific model (maubert leather/tweed), some stores recommend to take a size below the habitual size (though some don't)



Finally, I don't recommend them for wide feet, I'll send them back and take a pair of belmondo


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 30, 2013)

redstone said:


> Finally, I don't recommend them for wide feet, I'll send them back and take a pair of belmondo


the stuff on the toe ruins it for me I would just get a suede doc martins or redwings.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 30, 2013)

I took back some pants to American eagle, for a smaller size of the same pants, they didn't have the pants in stock so I got lighter khakis and darker jeans. I left the store assuming I bought straight leg pants I get home 7hrs later and put on the jeans and I bought slim pants.


----------



## redstone (Aug 30, 2013)

Agree ! I'd like to see them IRL anyway, sometimes it's not as bad as it looks on pictures, plus they're cheaper and I can send back for free


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 30, 2013)

Blue in Green . . . a mens store in Soho Nyc
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 30, 2013)

arkansasmatt said:


> What about bigger guys. i wear a 36 or 34. Should i stop wearing skinny jeans?


 
I'm not a small guy, 6', 200lbs currently, and wear a 34 in jeans. I've never been a fan of skinny jeans, and won't wear them. I stick with a slim fit type of jean with a boot cut. Levi's 527's are a good example of my typical jeans. They fit great from the waist(well, just below) and ass through my thighs, and flare out enough to not cling all over my calves. 

If YOU like them, wear them. With all that said, hipster fashion like skinny jeans, cuffed jeans, and highwaters don't appeal to me at all. Seriously, how and why are pants 3 inches too short suddenly fashionable again?


----------



## Murmel (Aug 30, 2013)

You can cuff them without having them too short. I get "36 legs and cuff them to "32.
The cuff creates a nice extra contrast between the foot and pant leg.


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Murmel said:


> You can cuff them without having them too short. I get "36 legs and cuff them to "32.
> The cuff creates a nice extra contrast between the foot and pant leg.


 
Oh, yeah I know. 

I was talking about cuffed and highwaters as separate and equal. I don't dig either, but that's just me.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 1, 2013)

texshred777 said:


> If YOU like them, wear them. With all that said, hipster fashion like skinny jeans, cuffed jeans, and highwaters don't appeal to me at all. Seriously, how and why are pants 3 inches too short suddenly fashionable again?


They look cool with the right shoes but different strokes.


----------



## Curt (Sep 1, 2013)

Dan_Vacant said:


> I took back some pants to American eagle, for a smaller size of the same pants, they didn't have the pants in stock so I got lighter khakis and darker jeans. I left the store assuming I bought straight leg pants I get home 7hrs later and put on the jeans and I bought slim pants.


 
I wear the AE slim fits, and they fit me better than any other brand has. Most slims are closer to skinny jeans, and some are more of a slim straight. These are slim, but not tight, with ample room around the calves, but they sit better over the low profile shoes I wear than the slim straights I wore before. Super comfortable if they work for your build. 


Also: I only cuff my jeans over nicer casual shoes, never sneakers.


----------



## Curt (Sep 1, 2013)

Dan_Vacant said:


> I bought some khakis at American Eagle today they don't seem to carry stuff for the big guys. I wear 38 I got the only khakis in 38.


 Sorry for the double post, but I want to point out that my closest AE store carries up to size 44 and XXXL shirts. Maybe lot of bigger dudes buying AEO stuff near you?


----------



## Kaickul (Sep 1, 2013)

I really like these ones by Timberland.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 1, 2013)

Curt said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I want to point out that my closest AE store carries up to size 44 and XXXL shirts. Maybe lot of bigger dudes buying AEO stuff near you?


Idk I only went in recently. but the slims don't suit me I got a belly, but I recently signed up for a gym, which may push me seeing as I spent my hard earned money.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 1, 2013)

Liquid Carnage said:


>


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 1, 2013)

Those last pair are AWESOME

I love the rugged worn in look. Dress boots are so badass.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 1, 2013)

Liquid Carnage said:


> I really like these ones by Timberland.


These Supreme x Timberland boots are cool. They always take a classic sillhouette and add some cool colourways


----------



## MikeH (Sep 2, 2013)

Went and bought some new sneakers today.


----------



## Curt (Sep 2, 2013)

Dan_Vacant said:


> Idk I only went in recently. but the slims don't suit me I got a belly, but I recently signed up for a gym, which may push me seeing as I spent my hard earned money.


 
I have a belly as well, but it is going away. About 2 months ago I would not have worn the slims, but I am down 45 lbs and they fit me very well. Now just 50 lbs left to go.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 2, 2013)

arkansasmatt said:


> What about bigger guys. i wear a 36 or 34. Should i stop wearing skinny jeans?



It really depends on how you wear them. My brother is about the same size and he normally wears levi's 511's or uniqlo t000 which I guess are technically skinny jeans. He doesn't wear them tight though, so they just look like slim tapered jeans. A nice taper from the knee down looks great on nearly everyone. Not alot of people can pull off the skin tight look, in my opinion.

edit- in reference to the boondockers above, service boots done right


----------



## Kaickul (Sep 3, 2013)

More boots...


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 5, 2013)

mnemonic said:


> It really depends on how you wear them. My brother is about the same size and he normally wears levi's 511's or uniqlo t000 which I guess are technically skinny jeans. He doesn't wear them tight though, so they just look like slim tapered jeans. A nice taper from the knee down looks great on nearly everyone. Not alot of people can pull off the skin tight look, in my opinion.
> 
> edit- in reference to the boondockers above, service boots done right



That's almost how i wear my converse some times. I'll pull them on but not tie them, cause in edgy and I've been wearing the slims with my converse and a american flag/ crimson ghost shirt. I also rolled the legs up, smooth looking punk :0


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 7, 2013)

Did some shopping today










^^^
different color


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 7, 2013)

Like a boss


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 7, 2013)

kung_fu said:


> Did some shopping today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What place do you shop at, cause I recently have tried to jump out of my moms nest and I just went where she took me shopping. which was usally walmart and their close only last me a few months.


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 7, 2013)

I actually don't do much shopping. When I do, I usually go to Mark's Work Warehouse. My latest haul was at The Bay (Hudson Bay Company) a Canadian chain. The shirts I posted were all on clearance, most likely because they were last years stock. All three were marked down from their original price of $70-$85 dollars to $20-$25. I also bought a cool hat (Hudson Bay Company brand), khakis (Black Brown 1826), a sweater (Black Brown 1826), and a button-up short sleeve shirt (Diesel co.) all at a reduced price apart from the sweater. I paid about $190 total, which isn't bad as I probably won't need any clothing for some time apart from maybe another pair of shoes.
I'd recommend just heading out to a few places to browse and look for sales/bargains. Paying full price for some of the stuff I purchased is something i wouldn't typically do, but getting high quality clothing on sale is much better than just buying the cheap stuff. I'm a patient man, so I can wait until the good stuff is at a price I am willing to pay . A word of warning though,some stuff is on sale for a reason (shoddy worksmanship, manufacturing flaws, or just good old fashioned ugly)


----------



## Murmel (Sep 8, 2013)

So I said on the previous page about a week or so ago that I wouldn't buy any more clothing until Christmas.

A package containing a pair of Clarks and some other stuff just arrived..


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 8, 2013)

Jeez. I look through here and everyone is looking awesome to the max. And then there is me just wearing 3/4 black shorts and a t-shirt. I think the one look I actually have is black 3/4 shorts + black t-shirt + black shirt over the top, not buttoned.
I think it is pretty 90s metal head / tryhardcorekid, but .... it.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Sep 22, 2013)

My typical work attire:





Often, the pants are a little darker, and the t-shirt is plain black or green.

An alternative, if I feel like wearing a black button-down shirt, and since I don't have one that fits the same as the green one above, would be this:





And when I get off work for the day, it's usually something like this:


----------



## Curt (Sep 23, 2013)

My casual look for he day. Not pictured is aeo slims in medium rinse, and adidas businetz pro's.



Apologies for the huge pic.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 24, 2013)

I bought adidas. If the link doesn't work they're grey canvas with navy strips, the laces are baby blue, but there are also grey laces with it.
Shoes, Boots, Sandals and Bags - FamousFootwear.com


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 26, 2013)

Wore these guys today.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 26, 2013)

you folks and your expensive sneakers/skater shoes...this guy wears mid-calf boots all the time, mostly surplus combat boots.


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 26, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> you folks and your expensive sneakers/skater shoes...this guy hears mid-calf boots all the time, mostly surplus combat boots.




Haha if you only knew. I have like 40 pairs of Nike Premium Dunks. Plus a bunch of other shit lol.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 26, 2013)

poopyalligator said:


> Haha if you only knew. I have like 40 pairs of Nike Premium Dunks. Plus a bunch of other shit lol.



I own 50+ pairs of combat boots, but I'm a reenactor, so I have an excuse. Also explains the excessive amount of WWII German gear in my house...even though it just makes everyone think I'm a closet nazi.


----------



## ATOMICxTomato (Sep 27, 2013)

poopyalligator said:


> Wore these guys today.


Nice. These are my babies tho 




Breaking necks everywhere I go when I wear em haha


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 27, 2013)

ATOMICxTomato said:


> Nice. These are my babies tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice dude! The cheech and chong dunks are a classic! I actually just scored these walk of fame dunks today.


----------



## ATOMICxTomato (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice one. I was wearing them yesterday at the mall. And one of the guy at footaction wanted to buy them from me on the spot. He was offering to buy me any shoe in the store for them lol. I really want too try and get a pair of the De La Soul Lows, the true red lows, and a pair of lobsters.


----------



## Edika (Sep 30, 2013)

I'll just throw this out there as a personal general observation concerning fashion. Good looking people make most absurd clothes look nice. If you have the face and body type then everything looks good on you.
When you don't have the above then it's a matter of really pulling of a look. I have seen people with similar physical characteristics that either rock a style or look really appalling. I am more comfortable with wearing less trendy and "unique" clothes. Mainly because I can't justify spending more than $100 something for a casual piece of garment. For more formal attire and more expensive casual clothes it has to really fit well on me and be of good quality material and sewing.
Only problem is I am then obsessed not to ruin or get the clothes dirty. And my personality is so radiant I don't need any gimmicks (personal douchy self proclamation).


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 30, 2013)

ATOMICxTomato said:


> Nice one. I was wearing them yesterday at the mall. And one of the guy at footaction wanted to buy them from me on the spot. He was offering to buy me any shoe in the store for them lol. I really want too try and get a pair of the De La Soul Lows, the true red lows, and a pair of lobsters.



Haha that is awesome. I have the de la soul highs, and a pair of the blue lobsters. I wore these MIA skateshop dunks today.


----------



## Kaickul (Sep 30, 2013)

Thinking of getting a pair of these. What do you guys think?


----------



## ilyti (Sep 30, 2013)

Ergh, those running shoes. Are they running shoes? Does one buy them for the purpose of athletic training?

Well, at least they're not bright solid neon green or pink or yellow. I am so tired of seeing both men and women in these things:






...especially if there is no yellow in the rest of your outfit. Bright shoes and black shirt/pants looks absolutely stupid.



Curt said:


> My casual look for he day. Not pictured is aeo slims in medium rinse, and adidas businetz pro's.
> 
> mirror pic
> 
> Apologies for the huge pic.


Dude you look like Adam from Workaholics. Including that shirt.


----------



## ATOMICxTomato (Sep 30, 2013)

poopyalligator said:


> Haha that is awesome. I have the de la soul highs, and a pair of the blue lobsters. I wore these MIA skateshop dunks today.


 Im jelly haha. I wish i would have picked up those MIAs when I had the chance. Wouldn't happen to have any pics of your collection would you?

And Liquid Carnage those look sweet. I would swap out the laces for the same color as the swoosh, or some red laces.


----------



## Kaickul (Sep 30, 2013)

^ Thanks man! 

I think i'm going to get a pair. It's been awhile since I got new shoes and most of my shoes are already worn out.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## poopyalligator (Oct 1, 2013)

ATOMICxTomato said:


> Im jelly haha. I wish i would have picked up those MIAs when I had the chance. Wouldn't happen to have any pics of your collection would you?
> .



I don't, but I am thinking about taking pictures of all of them. I will let you know when it happens. I don't have anything super crazy. The supreme x nike black and reds are probably the best pair I own.


----------



## liamh (Oct 3, 2013)

You can talk all you want about your well-fitting raw denim and your herringbone peacoats, but until you own a t-shirt with Super Hans from Peep Show on it, you're all a bunch of rag-wearing peasants


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 3, 2013)

liamh said:


> You can talk all you want about your well-fitting raw denim and your herringbone peacoats, but until you own a t-shirt with Super Hans from Peep Show on it, you're all a bunch of rag-wearing peasants



WHERE DO YOU BUY THIS?? 

I randomly watched Peep Show on Netflix and became obsessed with it. Super Hans and Mark are my favorite characters.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## liamh (Oct 4, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> WHERE DO YOU BUY THIS??
> 
> I randomly watched Peep Show on Netflix and became obsessed with it. Super Hans and Mark are my favorite characters.



Super Hans T shirt for the Peep Show afficionado Here you go sir, could only find a UK for it.


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 4, 2013)

OK SSO Fashion Team...halp!

I'm 40 and my sense of fashion stops at which pair of sweats to wear w/ my tshirt. I work from home most of the time, so I don't really get dressed beyond Tshirt & sweats. When I go to band practice, I don't change clothes. "We have a meeting tomorrow, please don't wear a Megadeth Tshirt (surprising my boss even knows that name lol)." So ya...I'm one of those 40 y/o that do the band shirt & jeans in office...b/c fvck cubicles.

On top of that, I just joined my 1st Doom Metal (ish) band and we have a photoshoot on 10/12. I barely know what modern Doom is and damn sure don't know what to wear on stage or for a shoot. I got told "We're all wearing black." I don't want to wear another band's shirt in our promo shots. So I'm stuck with flippin inside-out black tshirt, black lounge/bowling style shirt that i'd just rather not wear, and black jeans. The last time I knew how to dress for band was the mid-80s LOL (no...I never did Spandex/teased hair).


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Oct 4, 2013)

This thread makes me want to get a pair of nikes.... :/


----------



## ilyti (Oct 4, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


>


----------



## MFB (Oct 4, 2013)

Totally saving that for my GIFs folder


----------



## ilyti (Oct 4, 2013)

I picked it very carefully, because you know Tim Gunn WOULD find that horrendous.


----------



## MFB (Oct 4, 2013)

ghostred7 said:


> On top of that, I just joined my 1st Doom Metal (ish) band and we have a photoshoot on 10/12. I barely know what modern Doom is and damn sure don't know what to wear on stage or for a shoot. I got told "We're all wearing black." I don't want to wear another band's shirt in our promo shots. So I'm stuck with flippin inside-out black tshirt, black lounge/bowling style shirt that i'd just rather not wear, and black jeans. The last time I knew how to dress for band was the mid-80s LOL (no...I never did Spandex/teased hair).



Doom metals bands don't give no ....s, just a black t-shirt, jeans and shoes will work fine  Or rip off SUNN 0))) and all wear black cloaks.


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 5, 2013)

MFB said:


> Doom metals bands don't give no ....s, just a black t-shirt, jeans and shoes will work fine  Or rip off SUNN 0))) and all wear black cloaks.



Ya...but got asked not to wear printed shirt and don't own anything black that doesn't...guess i could turn one of them inside out lol. Being the band-n00b and walking into a photo shoot is just flippin' weird. Never had a band dress code before LOL.

I do have a black cloak somewhere though  

Lots of Nikes in here. Makes me wish I'd gotten those instead of my black hi-top Vann's (which have already saved my ankle twice).


----------



## MikeH (Oct 5, 2013)

ghostred7 said:


> OK SSO Fashion Team...halp!
> 
> I'm 40 and my sense of fashion stops at which pair of sweats to wear w/ my tshirt. I work from home most of the time, so I don't really get dressed beyond Tshirt & sweats. When I go to band practice, I don't change clothes. "We have a meeting tomorrow, please don't wear a Megadeth Tshirt (surprising my boss even knows that name lol)." So ya...I'm one of those 40 y/o that do the band shirt & jeans in office...b/c fvck cubicles.
> 
> On top of that, I just joined my 1st Doom Metal (ish) band and we have a photoshoot on 10/12. I barely know what modern Doom is and damn sure don't know what to wear on stage or for a shoot. I got told "We're all wearing black." I don't want to wear another band's shirt in our promo shots. So I'm stuck with flippin inside-out black tshirt, black lounge/bowling style shirt that i'd just rather not wear, and black jeans. The last time I knew how to dress for band was the mid-80s LOL (no...I never did Spandex/teased hair).

















For a more modern look, you want to tighten up the jeans a bit. Not overly tight, but a good fit. A band shirt wouldn't ruin the pictures, but for the sake of being kvlt and trve, it should be illegible. Also, maybe pick up an old jean jacket from the thrift store and cut the sleeves off. The new wave thing is skinnier and more fitting.


----------



## Discoqueen (Oct 5, 2013)

^ I can't get over black beard up there! 

I think we need a long detailed post about color matching!


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 7, 2013)

.


----------



## poopyalligator (Oct 9, 2013)

Unboxed these guys today.


----------



## Kaickul (Oct 9, 2013)

Getting a pair of these this weekend!


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 11, 2013)

Damn girl is that rosewood?


----------



## hairychris (Oct 11, 2013)

Cocobolo by the look of it so yeah.


----------



## Kaickul (Oct 15, 2013)

I just got a pair of these today... limited edition converse






And now I'm thinking if I should get this color as well... What do you guys think?


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 15, 2013)

douche-bag v? call it what you will, i get shit load of compliments from girls. guys usually refer to Jennifer Lopez's dress, or 'awesome'...


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Oct 16, 2013)

It's fall so I'm considering boots ( i usually wore sneaker all year) 
And wear i work just marked.down some Rockports one is a moc toe. What are your guys opinions on them and are the still cool outside of fall?


----------



## -42- (Oct 17, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> *fashion advice images*


 
Actually, v-necks are generally better than crew necks (especially if you're wearing something over them) and don't ever wear sandals ever period.

The rest of the advice here is solid.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 7, 2013)

Just snagged some new dress shoes. Aldo Aloysiaus. Loving them so far.


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 16, 2013)

I bump this thread to ask for some advice, since I'm not too sure where to start with this. Now that winter's here I'm in need of a good winter coat. I have a non-puffy heavy jacket, but it's not as warm as I'd like... at all. I have hoodies that are as warm as it, if not warmer. So I'm looking for something non-puffy, (I'm 5'10" and 120 lbs., skinny me would look ridiculous with a lot of the really warm but puffy coats ), good at keeping warm in, but is also "fashionable" and such. 

Any recommendations, brands or otherwise? Thanks duders.


----------



## MFB (Dec 16, 2013)

As much as I hate them in recent years, have you looked at peacoats?


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 16, 2013)

I haven't, no. Granted, I also didn't know what they were actually called till I googled it just now.  But yeah, I've seen people wearing those, but they're not quite my style.


----------



## Cynic (Dec 16, 2013)

dress in layers with a peacoat as the visible article of clothing.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 17, 2013)

Dress in layers, period. Once you get through an undershirt, a button-down oxford, a warm sweater or cardigan, and a medium-thickness coat, like a bomber, or the four-pocket military style coat I have in my avatar picture, you'll be just fine in anything other than single digit or below zero weather. Layers trap air between them, insulating you in much the same way puffy jackets do, with the added advantage of looking better.


----------



## Discoqueen (Dec 17, 2013)

Jeepers, you guys are super keen on this 'fashion' stuff. If I wasn't putting all my funds towards gear I'd be tempted to try my hand. 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 17, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> Dress in layers, period. Once you get through an undershirt, a button-down oxford, a warm sweater or cardigan, and a medium-thickness coat, like a bomber, or the four-pocket military style coat I have in my avatar picture, you'll be just fine in anything other than single digit or below zero weather. Layers trap air between them, insulating you in much the same way puffy jackets do, with the added advantage of looking better.



Yeah, the main thing that turns me off to the layers route is the ease that comes with just having a coat over a long sleeve shirt. I do like the layers route once in a while though, my favorite combination is wearing a hooded sweatshirt under a leather jacket. The only issue with that option is that I've only got a couple hooded sweatshirts/hooded long sleeve shirts so there's not a lot of diversity there.


----------



## -42- (Dec 17, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> I bump this thread to ask for some advice, since I'm not too sure where to start with this. Now that winter's here I'm in need of a good winter coat. I have a non-puffy heavy jacket, but it's not as warm as I'd like... at all. I have hoodies that are as warm as it, if not warmer. So I'm looking for something non-puffy, (I'm 5'10" and 120 lbs., skinny me would look ridiculous with a lot of the really warm but puffy coats ), good at keeping warm in, but is also "fashionable" and such.
> 
> Any recommendations, brands or otherwise? Thanks duders.



As a skinny dude I'd recommend shying away from peacoats in general. They just make your torso look disproportionate unless they're fitted perfectly. See if you can track down some good Patagonia/North Face/other "outdoor" brand sweaters.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 17, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> I bump this thread to ask for some advice, since I'm not too sure where to start with this. Now that winter's here I'm in need of a good winter coat. I have a non-puffy heavy jacket, but it's not as warm as I'd like... at all. I have hoodies that are as warm as it, if not warmer. So I'm looking for something non-puffy, (I'm 5'10" and 120 lbs., skinny me would look ridiculous with a lot of the really warm but puffy coats ), good at keeping warm in, but is also "fashionable" and such.
> 
> Any recommendations, brands or otherwise? Thanks duders.



Dude, try Penfield. They've got some stuff that's fashionable and warm as hell, but super lightweight. I got one this winter and haven't had any trouble in -30C weather.

For reference, I'm 5'11" and 155-160 lbs. Size M.


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 17, 2013)

Real ass question: Can anyone point me in the direction of quality(but not over the top prices) plaid jackets with inside chest pockets? 


I rock plaid really well and want to continue doing so, but I also looove inside pockets. This winter has been kicking my ass a bit and my American Eagle(lolz at me. Some chick gave it to me) plaid jacket lost a button and acquired some rips. I need a new one soon. Help a n*gga out, yo's.


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 17, 2013)

-42- said:


> As a skinny dude I'd recommend shying away from peacoats in general. They just make your torso look disproportionate unless they're fitted perfectly. See if you can track down some good Patagonia/North Face/other "outdoor" brand sweaters.



Yeah, same reason I'm investing in some good slim fit jeans. Bagginess anywhere just looks odd, and I've only got a couple pairs of jeans that are close to slim fitting, and even then they're slightly too loose fitting.


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 22, 2013)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Dude, try Penfield. They've got some stuff that's fashionable and warm as hell, but super lightweight. I got one this winter and haven't had any trouble in -30C weather.
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'11" and 155-160 lbs. Size M.



Looks pretty sick, might have to look in to those.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Mar 9, 2014)

Alright guys, i need some help here. 

I was until very recently a strictly jeans and t-shirt (band shirt) guy, i now have a couple nice button-downs and khakis and dressier jeans to look nice at my job. However im still more of a muted and dark colors guy, with the occasional white or blue dress shirt.... basically i like to look like jack bauer 

now the rub.. 

my girlfriend is into preppier fashion and the males in her family all follow suit (top siders, 9 inch shorts, polos, colored pants, pinks, blues, yellows, sweaters etc.) i really dont like the prep look.. it just doesnt fit my brand of masculinity and i think its getting overplayed. 

my question: is there a way to inject some more color into my wardrobe (especially in the coming spring and summer months) without looking preppy? Is there a happy marriage to be found between my functional/casual look and the more colorful palette of all the douche bags i went to school with?


----------



## MFB (Mar 10, 2014)

I would say the easiest way is just do a dark top with khaki pants, that's like my go to summer look. If not that then it's just my traditional jeans with a solid color t-shirt, although my graphic tee collection has been getting a little out of hand.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Mar 10, 2014)

MFB said:


> I would say the easiest way is just do a dark top with khaki pants, that's like my go to summer look. If not that then it's just my traditional jeans with a solid color t-shirt, although my graphic tee collection has been getting a little out of hand.



yeah im definitely expanding my khaki collection and probably investing in some solid color t-shirts which dont look like they're generic threads made for screen printing... im gonna see if i can find some shorts which are fitted through the leg more and have a 10 to 11 inch rise so it doesn't look like im trying to win the american eagle bro short-shorts contest... i might even get some dark blue shorts if they can be found. 

its just a struggle to find clothes which are presentable and match my preferred color palette without getting into uber saturated pastels. im not opposed to having a pink shirt, but it seems having more subtle and lighter colors is not in right now and in your face colors rule the roost


----------



## Itchyman (Mar 10, 2014)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> Alright guys, i need some help here.
> 
> I was until very recently a strictly jeans and t-shirt (band shirt) guy, i now have a couple nice button-downs and khakis and dressier jeans to look nice at my job. However im still more of a muted and dark colors guy, with the occasional white or blue dress shirt.... basically i like to look like jack bauer
> 
> ...



I wear a lot of blacks and reds. I don't get clothes with audacious logos or anything - plain coloured clothing. You can get designer brand t-shirts and stuff. The thing is to layer properly. When a situation calls for more than a t-shirt, but nothing terribly dressy, I add a black button up shirt and leave it unbuttoned. V-neck t-shirts work well with this. You can still wear your blacks, but have a splash of colour. I even have a few white t-shirts now that work well like this.

Acid washed jeans work really well to add some style as well.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 10, 2014)

-42- said:


> As a skinny dude I'd recommend shying away from peacoats in general. They just make your torso look disproportionate unless they're fitted perfectly. See if you can track down some good Patagonia/North Face/other "outdoor" brand sweaters.



I found this out the hard way. I stupidly bought a Kenneth Cole peacoat ONLINE wallbash at the end of November. One of the worst investments I've ever made. I didn't return it because everybody kept telling me that it looked good, but I'm still not happy with it. It fits well on my shoulders, but it looks baggy from quite a few angles. I only started to feel comfortable wearing it when I began wearing skinny jeans and khakis a couple months ago. As a skinny dude, it's hard to find a well-fitting peacoat. HOWEVER, nothing looks better than a tight (not overly so though) peacoat on a skinny dude. It's just a matter of finding the right one.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 10, 2014)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> *text*



I'm much into preppy fashion (though I've had to change style a bit since I'm growing my hair out to tie it up and have been wearing a hat for like 4 months now.. Which doesn't go well with prep). You don't have to wear bright pop colours to look like you 'fit in' or whatever, I personally hate it and it's associated with being a spoiled rich-mans-kid subculture in my country.

They basically look like this, but with bright coloured pants/shorts.






Just try not dressing too dark, preferably not black at all, especially during summer. You can still wear kinda dark clothes, it isn't all black and white, there is a middle ground.


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 10, 2014)

Hahaha I love wearing bright colors
Got a pair of these pants the other day, love em


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 10, 2014)

To add a bit of colour, look at chambray and soft denim button-up shirts. They're a good way to get a little more done-up without looking douchey or too preppy. I've got a shaved head and a beard and am covered in tattoos, so it's difficult looking like anything in between a skinhead and a yuppie hipster scumbag, but chambray and denim tend to fall somewhere in the middle of the spectrum and don't do any sort of disservice to my rugged, masculine charm


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Mar 10, 2014)

Murmel said:


> I'm much into preppy fashion (though I've had to change style a bit since I'm growing my hair out to tie it up and have been wearing a hat for like 4 months now.. Which doesn't go well with prep). You don't have to wear bright pop colours to look like you 'fit in' or whatever, I personally hate it and it's associated with being a spoiled rich-mans-kid subculture in my country.
> 
> They basically look like this, but with bright coloured pants/shorts.
> 
> ...



no its exactly the same here, except i think its crept into the mainstream more and more. im gonna start looking around more and see if retailers carry colors which more fit my taste


----------



## TylerEstes (Mar 11, 2014)

Neon high tops or Nike Paul Rodrigues V's, black/grey two-tone camo chinos, In Living Color or MNWKA shirt, leopard print snapback. 

you're welcome.


----------



## Joose (Mar 11, 2014)

I've worn jeans, black or camo shorts, band shirts, Dickie's work shirts, flannel/plaid shirts, Oakley's (same pair for 5 years now) and whatever comfortable shoes I find for less than $60 for the past 12 or so years of my life. 

I'm about ready for the hipsters to move away from plaid. But at the same time, I really don't give a damn, because they also tend to wear stupid sunglasses/glasses, skinny jeans and ridiculous hats. Didn't turning your flat bill up die in the 80's? Time for it to die again. Every time I see someone wearing their hat up and slightly to the side, I want to yell "Sup Bieber?!"


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 18, 2014)

TylerEstes said:


> Neon high tops or Nike Paul Rodrigues V's, black/grey two-tone camo chinos, In Living Color or MNWKA shirt, leopard print snapback.
> 
> you're welcome.


A very good choice of clothes if you are looking for friends born in the year 2000!


----------



## Maku (Mar 21, 2014)

TylerEstes said:


> Neon high tops or Nike Paul Rodrigues V's, black/grey two-tone camo chinos, In Living Color or MNWKA shirt, leopard print snapback.
> 
> you're welcome.


if you're going for a SWAGMASTER 420 look, then you should better wear Janoskis. As a skater I hate the Janoski fad, but I must admit, that these yung shoes look good with almost anything.


----------

